# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Steel stumps versus Concrete stumps

## Doreen

Hello there, 
we are about to have our house restumped.
The builder recommended steel under the house and concrete on the perimeter.
I do like the look of all steel stumps.
Does anyone know what would be preferable?
What are the advantages for steel OR concrete? 
Thank you for your help!!! 
Doreen

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Galvanised steel stumps will last a long time (do a hunt for Duragal) and are lighter and easier to handle than concrete stumps.  However they must be supported with concrete footings.   
Concrete stumps would be used like timber stumps.  Dig the hole, shot the steel stumps in and backfill.

----------


## Nickoff

G'day fellow (owner) builders. 
I built our house using red gum stumps as that was all we could afford 33 years ago. Now it's time for re-stumping.
There is no way I can lift a 2.3M concrete stump, so I am using H5 treated pine, with 100mm concrete footing and partial fill, then backfilling the remainder with soil. 
I hang the new stump on the bearer with gang nail and clouts for extra strength. 
There is 100mm space between the stump and hole bottom.
I  pour in the concrete and vibrate it a bit with the crowbar. and level the stump up. 
I can do three at a time with props under the bearer.
It's going to take some time, but I have lots of that. 
Not all the red gum stumps need replacing, but those that do really do. I noticed the house moving mostly in my doors, because when I hung them I was very pedantic and fitted the doors with very close tolerances, and my slate billiard table has a tiny slope now. 
Nick

----------


## barney118

Google quicka floor or uni pier, Aussie steel stumps. Lysaght®: LYSAGHT QUIKA-FLOOR®

----------

